# OT: ESPN Reports: Wallace to the Bulls



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The biggest prize of the NBA offseason appears to be off the market. Ben Wallace has informed the Pistons he will sign with the Bulls, Insider Chad Ford reports. The deal is believed to be $52M for four years.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2508742

Edit: Pistons trading away Darko may have bitten them in the ***. I think they still will make the playoffs but won't be a big threat unless they can plug that front line with toughness that they will be missing in Wallace's absence.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Dammit, I'll miss him since the Pistons are my favortie team as well. THIS SUCKS. THIS OFFSEASON SUCKS FOR ALL OF MY FAVORITE TEAMS! Except for the Knicks.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm glad the Pistons will be going down. They are not that much of a threat anymore. Ben was their inside presence. I'm Happy for the Bulls.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

now if we switch were gonna have the last pick. bulls are gonna be sick.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Bulls have a real shot at being on top of the East next year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Bulls have a real shot at being on top of the East next year.


On top of the East? The offseason isn't even over yet. There are a lot of trade talks as we speak. If anyone is on top of the East is should go to Miami because the last time I check they were the NBA champions.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

While signing Wallace is great defensively, with he and Chandler down low, there's NO big man offense. Go figure.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

We dont need wallace anyway, we are a team of the future..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> We dont need wallace anyway, we are a team of the future..


too bad Zeke doesnt feel that way



> This time, acting with more commitment and an open wallet, the Bulls smothered the competition for Wallace and overwhelmed the Detroit offer. The Pistons on Monday tried last-minute attempts at a *sign-and-trade with the Knicks * and the 76ers, but Wallace rejected both opportunities to come to the Bulls.


anyone know who was offered??


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Heat, Bulls, Nets, Cavs, and Pistons...........All possible #1 seeds this year depoending on the rest of the offseason. Heat need to resign Mourning(i think he is a FA, i dont know), Nets need another big and a shooter, Bulls need some more offense in that frontcourt still imo, Cavs need to start varejao and need to resign Murray(and still get another pg), Pistons need to sign someone who is young and has the same game as wallace(Pryzbilla?)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like bulls will defiantely be getting our draft pick next year in the swap!.............


knicks better not be in the lottery!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

STOP MAKING THE BULLS BETTER! :curse:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> On top of the East? The offseason isn't even over yet. There are a lot of trade talks as we speak. If anyone is on top of the East is should go to Miami because the last time I check they were the NBA champions.


Yeah but Miami sleeps off the regular season to rest up Shaq.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Kitty said:


> On top of the East? The offseason isn't even over yet. There are a lot of trade talks as we speak. If anyone is on top of the East is should go to Miami because the last time I check they were the NBA champions.


r u kidding me? I have them struggling to win there division with orlando/atlanta/charlotte. Zo will be gone, and Payton's career is on the decline. They have no proven bench, and unless they build some young guys around Shaq and Wade this team will be going nowhere fast.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Yeah but Miami sleeps off the regular season to rest up Shaq.


Well that strategy worked real well last season didn't it?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> r u kidding me? I have them struggling to win there division with orlando/atlanta/charlotte. Zo will be gone, and Payton's career is on the decline. They have no proven bench, and unless they build some young guys around Shaq and Wade this team will be going nowhere fast.


You too quick to write off someone and give the Bulls a crown just because they have Ben, give me a break. Let's wait until all 30 teams finish with their offseason moves before we start giving people rankings.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

hee hee, maybe we can convince Detroit that they need our inside force, Jerome James!


----------

